# Autosmart G101 for wheels.....?



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone use G101 on Wheels....?

My own cars wheels are washed so often there is no point using a Smartwheels type product, but I still keep it for the Dirt Wheels I wash for other people...

But is G101 Acid/Caustic in anyway, as I hate rustty wheel nuts etc.....

So the main Question is G101 Caustic in any way....?!?!?!?!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

G101 is fine to use on wheels :thumb: In fact the AS wheel cleaner in the retail range is actually diluted G101.

Dilute it as per the instructions and don't let it dry on the wheels and you'll be fine


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i think g101 has some acid in it. you would be safer using smartwheels.


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> i think g101 has some acid in it. you would be safer using smartwheels.


I have Smart wheels and I hink It is FULL of acid.... It rusts averything and even tastes ACID like....


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Amos said:


> I have Smart wheels and I hink It is FULL of acid.... It rusts averything and even tastes ACID like....


Not sure it has, got some flicked in my eye and caused no problems.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

smartwheels is ment to have no acid in it!

i use smartwheels all the time and its never rusted any wheels iv used it on,and i use it LOTS!


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

G101 didn't contain any acid last time I used it and as far as I know they haven't re-formulated the product.

It certainly wouldn't be a good idea to add acid to a product that is designed to be used on interior so I don't think they ever would.

Generally you can easily tell which products contain acid simply by the horrible smell that is common to acid based products.


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

There is something in Smart Wheels...... You can smell it....


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

my mate chris who worked for autosmart said it had acid in it,but dont take my word as its just what iv been told.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Amos said:


> There is something in Smart Wheels...... You can smell it....


dont know mate,but i cant see how its rusting your nuts  lol

as i say i use it every day on cars and its never rusted and wheels or nuts iv used it on.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

This link answers your question: http://www.autosmart.co.uk/ExteriorCleaning.htm


----------



## The Reaper (Mar 17, 2008)

I was told by the autosmart rep it has no acid it. The ones that have acid in are Ali and Ali shine. G101 can be used on wheels too. It says that G101 Is a general purpose non acidic wheel cleaner and is recommended where the use of acids is undesirable.


----------



## The Reaper (Mar 17, 2008)

dominic84 said:


> This link answers your question: http://www.autosmart.co.uk/ExteriorCleaning.htm


Bugger, beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Smart Wheels has this logo on the 5 Litre container..










Which stands for ACID!!


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> This link answers your question: http://www.autosmart.co.uk/ExteriorCleaning.htm


Cheers for that I'll stick with the G101 then, put it in a 5 litre Spray and do the arches aswell....

Cheers...


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Amos said:


> Smart Wheels has this logo on the 5 Litre container..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it actually means corrosive, there is a difference. it also says acid free on the container. the chemicals in it will more than likely be corrosive to living matter (like your skin and eyes) so has to carry the warning label.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/ExteriorCleaning.htm

SMART WHEELS - Excellent, heavy duty, non-acidic
wheel cleaner. Foaming "Hi cling" formulation and
excellent deep cleaning performance removes stubborn
brake dust and grime. Also ideal for removing difficult wax
residues of co-polymer transport wax

WHEEL CLEANING NON-ACIDIC 
G101 - General purpose, non-acidic wheel cleaner,
recommended where the use of acids is undesirable.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Like dinodog has just said, Smart wheels is alkali solution, so no acid at all.
And G101 is a sodium hydroxide solution, (same as most TFRs) so again, no acid present.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

ive used g101 on mine and customers wheels for 6yrs now and have had no probs at all,its very economical too


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

smartwheels feels soapy to me, had it in my eyes etc, and no probs at all!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

3dr said:


> smartwheels feels soapy to me, had it in my eyes etc, and no probs at all!


I think some of our DW members need to invest in a £2 pair of safety glasses from B&Q! :wall::thumb:

Just to add my 2penth,

G101 is non-caustic and acid-free

SW is non-acid but it does contain sodium hydroxide (an alkali - as used in TFRs)

Both are safe on wheels / calipers / nuts etc. Just maybe not so safe on eyes!!

The only other product I know of that has not been mentioned is AS Fallout Remover - as seen being used by L200_Steve at the Dundee Meet (07-08-08)

Chris (not affiliated with AS - just a fan of their stuff)


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Amos said:


> I have Smart wheels and I hink It is FULL of acid.... It rusts averything and even tastes ACID like....


Your wrong - Its not ... i've used this product for a while now and its non acidic and a great product :thumb:- very similar to Bilberry from Valet Pro.

Read the bottle


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

i use it (g101) on wheels all the time.... 10:1 for general maintanance or up the concentration for heavy works.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

does G101 strip wax


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Amos said:


> There is something in Smart Wheels...... You can smell it....


Smart Wheels is Acid FREE, Ali Shine is the acid based cleaner.

AutoSmart Page

As for G101 has no acids in it either...its just a very good/clever blend of cleaning chemicals and mild solvents.



hallett said:


> does G101 strip wax


Oh hell yeah and it also bleaches paint like you wouldnt believe.....be very careful when using it on or near body work


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

hallett said:


> does G101 strip wax


Yes. even life shine etc.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Ali:-

An Acidic based cleaner for unlacqured wheels and for remedial wheel cleaning.

Ali Shine:-

A low hazard, sprayable acidic wheel cleaner.

G101:-

General Purpose, non-acidic cleaner. Recommended where the use of acids is undesirable.

Smart Wheels:-

Heavy duty, acid free wheel cleaner. Foaming "High Cling" Formulation.

Their TFR's such as Active X are excellent General Purpose wheel cleaners.

Hope this clears things up a little.

Just noticed the link above is exactly as i have typed from the brochure.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats why i posted a link to the site a heck of a lot easier!


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

I use G101 on my wheels with no problems - if washed regularly that's all they need.


----------

